# Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформация



## Syrga (8 Июл 2010)

Здравствуйте!

Моей сестренке 18 лет. Она постоянно жаловалась на боли в ноге. Сдали анализы, ходили к невропатологу и получили следующее заключение: 

Начальное проявление остеохондроза пояснично-крестового отдела позвоночника, протузии L3-S1 дисков, артериовенозная мальформация на уровне TH10-L1 позвоков...

Что это может означать? Насколько это серьезно? Нам сказали ехать в Москву и делать операцию... Я очень боюсь за сестренку... помогите, подскажите, что дальше делать? И к кому обратиться???
Спасибо заранее,
Сырга


----------



## nuwa (8 Июл 2010)

Сырга, здравствуйте!

Разместите снимки сестры на форуме.

В каком городе проживает сестра, может быть Вам подскажут врачей, которые помогут решить Ваши проблемы, многим ближе, нежели в Москве?


----------



## Syrga (9 Июл 2010)

Здравствуйте!

Дело в том, что я проживаю во Франции, а моя сестренка в Кыргызстане, я звонила и узнала о ее результатах, но снимков у меня нет, я их попрошу срочно отправить ко мне, и я сразу размещу сюда. Надеюсь, вы посмотрите, потом и ответите.

Спасибо заранее,

Сырга


----------



## nuwa (9 Июл 2010)

Чтобы удобнее было Вам писать, а нам читать, воспользуйте виртуальной клавиатурой http://www.translit.ru/classic/ Написали, кликнули на кнопочку, первелось, скопировали текст и к нам сюда.

 Скажите, а самой сестре или маме проблематично выйти в интернет? Я, к сожалению, не знаю, как обстоят дела в Кыргызстане с "всемирной паутиной".


----------



## Syrga (23 Окт 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*

Здравствуйте!

Я извиняюсь за очень поздний ответ. 

Я в этом году ездила домой и привезла снимки. Скину вам сюда на форум. 
У нас в Кыргызстане со всемирной паутиной все нормально  good. Моя сестренка и мама скоро смогут выходить на интернет из дома  Я также им советовала зайти на ваш форум и почитать информацию. 

Не могли бы вы просмотреть снимки и объяснить диагноз. Серьезно ли ето или нет?

Кстати снимок оооочень много я попробую загрузить самое важное.

Спасибо огромное!

Жду ответа,

Сырга


----------



## Syrga (23 Окт 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*

Вот уже час как я не могу загрузить снимки. Форум не принимает мои файлы даже если они подходят по параметрам. Что делать теперь? Я уже попробовала заархивировать снимки все равно не получается :cray:


----------



## nuwa (24 Окт 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*

Здравствуйте!

К сожалению, на форуме в данный момент не работает опция Управление вложениями. Поэтому для размещения снимков пользуйтесь www.radikal.ru . 

При загрузке изображения на сайт, снимите галочку с *Уменьшить до 640 пикселей*.

На форуме размещать ссылку с сайта Радикл исключительно *Превью - увеличение по клику* (3-я ссылка сверху).


----------



## Syrga (24 Окт 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*

Получилось good

Вот снимки, только их очень много я даже не знаю какая из них супер важная, в общем по возможности скину все если вы не против.

Спасибо!


----------



## Syrga (24 Окт 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*


----------



## Syrga (24 Окт 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*


----------



## Syrga (24 Окт 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*


----------



## Syrga (24 Окт 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*


----------



## Доктор Попов (28 Окт 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*

Протрузии диска не видно.
Сосудистая мальформация в районе конуса спинного мозга есть, сдавливает нервные структуры. А на что сестра жалуется?


----------



## Syrga (4 Ноя 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*

Здравствуйте Доктор,

Сестренка жалуется в основном на боли в ноге, она ходит хромая, каблуки не одевает. Изначально никаких болей не было, но теперь говорит что ее одна нога порой ничего не чувствует, как будто немеет. И еще долго она стоя стоять не может, начинает спина болеть.

Мама сказала что они обратились к нейрохирургу в Бишкеке (Кыргызстан) который переговорил с нейрохирургом из Москвы и что он сказал (нейрохирург из Москвы) что надо оперировать, но якобы это не срочно.

 Я даже не знаю как поступать дальше. Потому как не знаю верить этому или нет, насколько это серьезно и компетентный он врач или нет...И думаю если это может подождать какое то время, не лучше ли будет привезти ее во Францию и сделать здесь операцию. 

спасибо заранее за ответ,

Сырга

Добавлено через 14 минут
Это заключение от Национального центра охраны материнства и детсва, Бишкек
Отделение магнитно-резонанской томографии
Протокол МРТ – обследования:

При МРТ – исследовании пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника определяется выпрямленность физиологического лордоза, заостроение углов тел позвонков и дугоотростчатых сочленений. L3–L4–L5–S1 межпозвонковые диски несколько уплощены, интенсивность сигналов по периферии их ослаблена, циркулярные выпячивания их составляют 2–2,5 мм. Элементы позвоночного канала умеренно стеснены.
В позвоночном канале на уровне L1 позвонка визуализирован клубок патологически расширенных сосудов, по длиннику спинного мозга они просматриваются до TH10 уровня.

Заключение: Начальные проявления остеохондроза пояснично-кресцевого отдела позвоночника, протрузии L3–S1 дисков. Артериовенозная мальформация на уровне TН10-L1 позвонков.


----------



## Доктор Попов (6 Ноя 2010)

*Что означает диагноз сестры (18 лет): протузия L3-S1, артериовенозная мальформаци*



Syrga написал(а):


> компетентный он врач или нет...



Я тоже не знаю. Оперироваться нужно, у какого врача - не мне решать...


----------

